
Ask HN: 10 Years In, Was He Right? “Value of Downvoting; How HN Gets It Wrong” - julianlam
https://stackoverflow.blog/2009/03/09/the-value-of-downvoting-or-how-hacker-news-gets-it-wrong/
======
ggm
I would argue he's wrong (the article, not PG) but it's a conversation. Reddit
has invaded HN and I suggest any more recent decline has more to do with a
shift in community behaviour than innate problems of no downvoting.

And anyway, Dang does a fine job of jumping on noise. So yea: nah.

